# "iKaraoke" + "iMic"



## King Shrek (Nov 7, 2003)

Apple:

As your next initiative in the music market, may I suggest that you design and sell two new related products:  the "iKaraoke" and the "iMic".

The "iKaraoke" is very different than any karaoke machine currently on the market in how it works.  Instead of it being an all-in-one machine or connecting to your dedicated stereo system, this karaoke device is very stylish in appearance, is small enough to fit in a briefcase, and streams your voice and your music to your PC or Mac via Firewire, USB or Airport and plays it through your computer speakers.  It uses bluetooth technology to receive voice data wirelessly from a microphone, but you can connect any combination of up to 5 bluetooth-enabled/wired microphones to it.  It has a built-in CD Player that can play Audio, MP3 and AAC CDs.  It also has a 5-10GB hard drive in it that it can store your music on just like the iPod; it can play AAC, MP3, AIFF, WAV, MIDI and MOD files.  It has an LCD display and controls similar to the iPod for operational simplicity.  It has 6 volume controls and 6 graphic equalizers on it, one for each mic and one for the music; it can save presets of volume and graphic equalizer settings in memory.  It has a vocal cancel feature to cancel out the vocals in your music.  You can also transfer music between the "iKaraoke" and your iPod via Firewire or USB.  It is fully-compatible with Soundtrack.  It also comes with one lithium-ion battery (can also be connected to a power outlet).  All-in-all, this karaoke device is designed with both consumers and professionals in mind, in that it can be used for simple fun or practice at home, by performers on stage, and even by composers, or just anyone in the music industry.  However, I think that having both an inexpensive consumer-lite model (with basic features only) and a higher-priced pro model (with much more advanced features) will result in higher sales.  ::angel::

The "iMic" is a non-proprietary wired microphone that is sold separately.  There is also the "iMic Wireless" and "iMic Wireless Hands-Free" mics that are bluetooth-enabled and use lithium-ion batteries and docks for charging.  All three of these mics work with the "iKaraoke" as well as with anything else they can connect/plugin into.  They are stylish in appearance and match in color with the "iKaraoke".  These mics use some of the best, but low-cost, microphone technology available for high-quality voice input at great prices!

Additionally, adding thousands of karaoke songs to the iTunes Music Store is a must.  These songs have melody-only music sheets with lyrics, and optionally, when you download a karaoke song, you can also download the same song with vocals (if you need it) at an extra 99¢ charge.

That's my 3¢ on that.   

What does everyone think?  Is it a hit already?


----------



## Randman (Nov 7, 2003)

Karaoke=bad. Just say no.


----------



## King Shrek (Nov 7, 2003)

Randman said:
			
		

> Karaoke=bad. Just say no.



Steve Jobs was quoted as saying yesterday in Apple's Annual Analyst Meeting & Conference Call that "the computer and the stereo system have come together."

Yet we don't have a karaoke device that we can plug into it.

Plus, it really has a professional purpose in mind, which is one of the Mac's strong points.  I think professional singers and composers will love it the most!  

Go figure!   ::ha::


----------



## King Shrek (Nov 7, 2003)

edit edit


----------



## adambyte (Nov 7, 2003)

Apple might have trouble selling the "iMic." Somebody already is doing so: http://griffintechnology.com/products/imic/index.html


----------



## King Shrek (Nov 7, 2003)

adambyte said:
			
		

> Apple might have trouble selling the "iMic." Somebody already is doing so: http://griffintechnology.com/products/imic/index.html



Well, that's why I named them what I named them, so that people here would know what I am talking about.  I put them in quotes just in case there were already trademarks on these names.  And yes, I have discovered that there is a registered trademark on 'iKaraoke' as well; it is owned by Karaoke.com.  I guess Apple will just have to think of some (i)names that are real genius and unique, as Apple has shown in the past that they are good at that.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

The "Xmic" and the "Xkaraoke"!  The professional models of the aforementioned devices.


----------

